# proyecto secuencial " semaforos de un crucero"



## Eduardo Romo Juárez (Abr 4, 2007)

hi, como puedo diseñar los semaforos de un crucero con ff jk?

y que otra cosa mas practica y axesible puedo usar en lugar de un 555 como señal de clock?


----------



## MaMu (Abr 4, 2007)

Como son los semaforos de un crucero?

Te adjunto dos esquemas diferentes de lo que tengo, tal vez te ayude a diseñar.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo Romo Juárez (Abr 4, 2007)

acabo de leer que podria ser mas facil utilzar un ff D por q es de solo una entrada q tan cierto es eso?


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 5, 2007)

Hola MaMu:
El esquema del Semáforo de 2 vias ,creo que nó funcionará nunca.
la salida del 555 debe de conectarse a la entrada de Reloj(patilla 14 ) del 4017 y ese esquema la tiene conectada a la patilla 15 (reset).
Si estoy esquivocado ,por favor rectificamé.
Un saludo.


----------

